# Should I put food and water on each level?



## OsOurica (May 20, 2011)

I have 3 levels in my cage. All enclosed and safe!  There is a 21 L x 14 W x 14 H loft and a 14 L x 28 W x 7 H "basement/recroom/mancave" :roll: The cage in total has 10 square feet.


----------



## CanadienHedgie (Feb 4, 2011)

I'd say so, yes. My cage is the same, at least by the sounds of it, give or take a few inches. 

Because the cage is so big, I like to have water dishes in 3 spots in the cage and a water bottle just in case. I'd hate to come home to all the bowls tipped and no water. So the bottle is just for backup. I originally wanted to have water on every level because if he was thirsty, the water would be right there. I have two food dishes and one treat dish. There is a food and treat dish on the main level and a food dish in the lower level. I don't want to have one on the top level because most hedgies won't eat where they poop. And my wheel is on the top level and the litter pan. Plus, I don't want to find poops in the food dish... :| I don't think he'd like that either!

Random tidbit: I didn't even know St. Pierre and Michalon existed until grade 12 history class... Lol.


----------



## Hedgehogaholic (Jun 4, 2011)

Is this a new cage for your hedgie, if so I'd recommend placing food and water on the level you first place the hedgie on, just incase they don't explore all the levels. 

You really don't need to place it on all three levels if your hedgie is eating and drinking enough. Now if your worried about your hedgie getting enough food (which of course you probably are  ) you can count the kibble to see how much they're eating.

CanadienHedgie does have a point that if your hedgie likes to tip over the bowls you may want to have back up but luckily my hedgie has never done that.


----------

